# Weed ID



## Mbcarter967

I posted this in the weed identification section last week but didn't get anything. Does anybody know that this is and how to get rid of it? I sprayed Celsius a couple weeks ago, but it didn't do anything to it.


----------



## Spammage

@Mbcarter967 I have no idea what that is, but I'm surprised that the dicamba didn't take it out. Did it even get sick? If you only have one or two, then painting with glyphosate is the best approach.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Mbcarter967 it has the look of a thistle but without the spikes.


----------



## Mbcarter967

It didn't appear to get sick with the Celsius. I can try to hit it again with it tomorrow and see if it gets sick. There's too much of it to get it with glyphosphate. It's about 10% of my back yard.


----------



## Movingshrub

Mbcarter967 said:


> It didn't appear to get sick with the Celsius. I can try to hit it again with it tomorrow and see if it gets sick. There's too much of it to get it with glyphosphate. It's about 10% of my back yard.


When did you spray it with Celsius?


----------



## rjw0283

@Mbcarter967 It doesn't always work... but I have an APP on my phone called Plant Net. You take multiple pictures of the plant and the APP usually gets you in the ball park of what it is. Once you identify what it is, google on how to kill it. It doesn't always work, but it's a pretty useful app. If anyone has any other APPs they use for this, I am interested.


----------



## macwhite4265

What is this and will Celsius that it out?


----------



## Redtwin

@macwhite4265 I think it's Virginia Buttonweed. Celcius will get it but you will have to use the high rate. Check out the label at https://www.domyown.com/msds/Celsius%20WG%20Herbicide%20Label.pdf.


----------



## Darth_V8r

MSM will also take out VBW. Celsius is my favorite weedkiller, but sometimes I'll use MSM for the residual effect - especially on woody-stemy-type weeds like VBW, spruge


----------



## 440mag

Mbcarter967 said:


> I posted this in the weed identification section last week but didn't get anything. Does anybody know that this is and how to get rid of it? I sprayed Celsius a couple weeks ago, but it didn't do anything to it.


Where to start ... 
Broadleaf? Check. 
Prostate? Check. 
Leaf margins straight, "spiked," or undulating? Undulating (aka - "ripple" edges)

Straight leaf margins might suggest a plantain and spiked edges as already pointed out might suggest a thistle but, neither appear to be the case in your photos.

Checking this invaluable reference ( https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/ ) I keep coming up with two likely suspects:

1) Cat's Ear Dandelion https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/cats-ear-dandelion/ ; or,

2) Curly Dock https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/curly-dock/

At this point this whole thing would be a "Wrap!" for me and it'd be on to see what products are listed under both the above references.

Except for one prominent, immediately apparent and nagging factor: 
_*THE PHOTOS YOU POST CLEARLY SHOW *VARIEGATED* LEAVES!!!* _ 
No references I've been able to check show weeds matching all the other characteristics of yours with any "white bands" horizontally bisecting the leaves!

I ... am ... not ... a ... expert; however; YOU MAY *POSSIBLY* HAVE A "HYBRIDIZED" WEED ON YOUR HANDS. A "FrankenWeed" if you will (Happy Halloween, "Boo!" :shock Seriously, it is not unheard of and a couple nasty, wild and highly "dominant" weeds with variegated Ieaves do come to mind ... And lest face it, ANYthing is possible in Texas!!!!! :lol:

I would really, REALLY encourage you to pop a couple of those suckers out of the ground (my bet is you're gonna find a deep tap root - more on that later ...) and take the samples to your local Extension Agent's Field Office - that is an expert or at least someone with access to experts.

IN THE MEAN TIME, I think you're gonna have to try SPOT SPRAY with a mixed combo of herbicides if not MOA's as Celsius lists just about every weed under the sun but if you used anything but the max rate might explain the weeds ability to,push through a single Celsius app. Even if the weeds have expanded to too wide an area for spot spraying, I'd test the efficacy and safety of any combo before broadcast spraying any combo for the first time ...

(The more I have learned from the real experts here at TLF my eyes have been opened to my needing to be aware of certain species of weeds developing "herbicide resistance" (AND pre-emergent resistance) almost as much as I've been trained to be aware of the dangers of fungicide resistance.)

Suburban Jungle Life opened my eyes to the fact there are times when the max rate of a product are called for AND he opened my eyes to the fact that my location (transition zone) translated into certain species of weeds in my yard simply going dormant but never ever actually dying (lack of true, sustained freezes, etc.) AND he opened my eyes to the fact that sometimes combining certain herbicides actually does result in "1 + 1 = 3 or," "2 + 2 = 5"

I am NOT suggesting "blindly mixing up" some different herbicides "willy nilly" but, I am already noticing certain products appear under both the above references "Post Emergent Controls"

The fact certain of these prostrate broadleaf weeds have such deep taproots dissuades me from spending much time thinking about what preemergents you might want to use (although ongoing battles with certain perennial weeds of my own the past 4 + years sees me following an experts advice and for the first time in Spring 2021 I will be investing in Sulfentrazone to combine it with my usual go-to Prodiamine)

LOOKING AT THE ABOVE REFERENCES THERE ARE MULTIPLE COMBINATIONS OF HERBICIDES LISTED. I'd suggest this lists as a starting point. That and of course your budget :lol:

Maybe before asking that question I should ask: What app rate did you apply the Celsius earlier this season and did you spray more than one app?

Man, those variegations have me BAFFLED! :x


----------



## Mbcarter967

@440mag you're absolutely right about the tap root. Here are some other photos I have taken previously.


----------



## 440mag

Okay, now I'm going crazy because I don't see any ripple edges in those leaf margins. Ahhhhhha! 

That first photo def looks like something from the plantain genus

Broadleaf Plantain https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/broadleaf-plantain/

Buckhorn Plantain https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/buckhorn-plantain/

Black Seed Plantain https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/blackseed-plantain/

but the variegation has me wondering if what we're looking at isn't an invasive species of violet like ground cover ... ?

Either way, Triclopyr would be my go to ... worked on some particular broadleaf weeds I had pop up this late Spring that just laughed at my first attempt with 3-way!


----------



## 440mag

Let's look at that second one now ... I HAVE BEEN DOING US BOTH A DISSERVICE REFERRING TO A NC WEED GUIDE WHEN YOU'RE IN TEXAS!

So, here, I found this Aggie Lawn Turf Weed Guide! https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/


----------



## 440mag

This one looks pretty dang close to what you posted photos of!

Silver Leaf Nightshade: https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/silverleaf-nightshade/


----------



## 440mag

If it is Silver Leaf Nightshade keep dem dawgs away from et!

This would all go along way toward explaining why the weed simply "laughed" at Celsius!

_*The leaves and fruit are toxic at all stages of growth*, with the ripe fruit being the most toxic. The plant can be poisonous if an animal consumes as little as 0.1 to 0.3 percent of its body weight in silverleaf nightshade.

Professionals with Texas Cooperative Extension and the Texas Agricultural Experiment Station have developed, tested and approved two threestep ways to control silverleaf nightshade. The methods are easy to use, environmentally responsible and effective._

_The ground broadcast method was developed to treat large areas with heavy infestations; the individual plant foliar treatment method is used for scattered or smaller infestations.

*Keep in mind that controlling silverleaf nightshade is not a one-time job.* Because the plant reproduces from seed, you will need to go over your land until you get it under control and then periodically treat to eliminate new seedlings._

https://agrilifeextension.tamu.edu/library/ranching/weed-busters-how-to-neutralize-silverleaf-nightshade/


----------



## Mbcarter967

440mag said:


> This one looks pretty dang close to what you posted photos of!
> 
> Silver Leaf Nightshade: https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/silverleaf-nightshade/


It does appear like that, but the leaves are not velvety like the link describes the nightshade. The white spots on the leaves remind me a lot of the pigweed, but Pigweed should be killed by Celsius.


----------



## 440mag

Man, y'all sure do got some nasty weeds down thar!

I'm guessing' the Texas women, beer and fact y'all still have wild quail more than make up for weeds and rattlesnakes! :lol: :beer:


----------



## Mbcarter967

Yeah, I'm truly at a loss. Looking through all of the weeds listed on there, I couldn't find anything that resembles them. I did identify some smooth crabgrass that's in my yard, though!


----------



## 440mag

I will say this; it took me YEARS to take the advice "Call / Stop by / go see your local Extension agent"

ANOTHER one of "those things" in life; when I finally did I was like, "WHY DIDN'T I DO THIS SOONER?!!!!!

Another time I took a sample by the local University (back MD :-/. Anyhoo, you da thought I'd delivered free beer and pizza! Turns out life in some of those Univ extension offices can get rather borrrrrrrring and they were thrilled at a new face / someone from outside the office to talk to!

Our tax dollars hard at work, I hope you at least ring em up!


----------



## Mbcarter967

@440mag I've already emailed them! Their hours weren't posted online and it's hard for me to get away from work during business hours. Hopefully they email back!


----------



## 440mag

Duh. Once again I default to ASSuming that since I retired then, EVERYone else must be too (face palm and apologies ... I do that a lot, I probably oughta just start telling people "fpna..." or maybe get a tattoo on my palm and I an just hold my hand up! :lol:

Well, that Aggie Agri-fact bulletin listed product / brand names I've never even HEARD OF before so, I am simply out of my area of experience. There is (was?) an extremely knowledgeable member here from TX but, darn if I can recall his name now. There has GOT to be someone on these forums that can advise what you need to knock those things out..

At the very least I'd see where you can possibly order some of the product mentioned in that Aggie Agri-fact bulletin ... that'd be my Plan of Attack for now at least ...


----------



## 440mag

Gunslinger P + D - 2.5 Gallons - (Replaces Grazon P + D, Picloram + D): https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/gunslinger-p-d-2-5-gallons-replaces-grazon-p-d-picloram-d-372

Weedmaster: https://www.domyown.com/weedmaster-p-14675.html?msclkid=5ea43b1ed7cc1330d65b646c729858ed&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI)%20Shopping%20-%20Professional%20Turf%20%26%20Ornamental&utm_term=4580221850955010&utm_content=Professional%20T%26O%20(Non%20Best%20Sellers)

Range Star Herbicide (Weedmaster), 1 Gal.: https://www.forestrydistributing.com/range-star-herbicide-weedmaster-albaugh


----------



## Mbcarter967

To revisit this topic, I reached out to my local extension office. They identified it as pigweed like I had suspected earlier. After hitting it a second time with Celsius, it successfully killed the weeds. After combining a mixture of Celsius and Prodiamine, I think that I may have finally gotten ahead of the weeds. I haven't seen any new weeds in the last couple weeks and the old ones appear to be dying off.


----------

